# refuckindiculous



## jarsh (Sep 17, 2008)

so me and my boy are goin to denver via omaha. this is in may 08. we get on the bnsf train thats supposed to take us there, that i've riddin like a million times. we get out like two hours from omaha, and the train stars doublin back. we think its just addin/subtractin some cars. we get out scope the situation, everything looks good. they're puttin more cars on the back. we get back in and crack a beer. all of a sudden they unhook everything in front of us. we're like "oh shit!" then it happens, they start backin the unit up into the gondola we're in. we're like"FUCK!" this shits gonna feel like a fuckin car wreck when it latches on. it hits.........nope, its soft as a babies touch. we hi five and crack another beer. the train doubles back a few more times and we start moving. we're goin for like ten/ fifteen minutes. it stops. backs up. drops our gondola. and is gone. we're like "what the shit?" so we look out, we are in a fuckin steel mill or some fuckin industrial shit. we get the fuck outta there and there goes our train zoomin the fuck past us. we are in the middle of nowhere nebraska. not in a yard. no yard in sight. we stay on the side of the tracks for two days before another train comes by slow enough to hop on the fly. we go back to omaha. now we're back at square one. eventually we get on the next train and are on our way. yay! the only cool thing about this is i found a freddie in omaha layin by the tracks. it was pretty busted up but i dropped it off at my ma's house and she added it to my train bullshit collection. this is just one of many, many, many blunderific/drunken/horrible stories i have. more to come, i promise. cheers.


----------



## jarsh (Sep 22, 2008)

battery


----------

